# Grafik Design Schulen



## flying-angel (2. Februar 2005)

Hi!
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr in Baden-Württemberg ein paar Grafik Design Schulen kennt die nichst kosten und gut sind!?

Mfg flying-angel


----------



## dastool (4. Februar 2005)

Du bist witzig, echt *g*
WER bietet grossartig Proffesionalität kostenlos an? 
Ich denk mal wenn du ein wenig Googelst findest einige Schulen, und kannst dir da den Kostengünstigsten raussuchen.. aber kostenlos.. da hast du schlechte Karten


----------



## LieutenantS (8. Juli 2007)

Kostenlose Schulen kenne ich keine. Empfehlen kann ich die Merz Akademie in Stuttgart. Dort bin ich im Moment. Zuvor besuchte ich eine Schule in Esslingen.


----------



## Maik (8. Juli 2007)

@LieutenantS: Schon mal geschaut, von wann das Thema stammt?


----------

